# 'Lidacris' Back on XM



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Grammy-winner/multi-platinum-selling actor/rapper Chris 'Ludacris' Bridges is kicking
off a new season of his XM radio show on Sept. 8. The new season of "Disturbing Tha
Peace Presents: Ludacris' Open Mic" will feature music from and selected by Ludacris,
as well as special guests and interviews with other artists. The season premiere will air
at 6 p.m. ET on XM's uncut hip-hop channel RAW (channel 66). - _SkyReport_


----------

